# ENET Wiring Diagrams



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

I need help, please. I've searched the forum, and found some articles, but I'd like some real-world advice.

I'm just starting out trying to code my cars. I bought my cable, installed the software, and tried to connect to my car, just to receive the error "No ZGW Available". Every forum I've seen says "check your cable." After close inspection, I think my cable is wired wrong. I can make a patch cable to reverse the wiring error, but I'm having difficulty finding the right connection schematic. I know wire color has nothing to do with it since only the pin-to-pin connection matters.

The PDF available on this forum describes the cable connections as:
OBD -> RJ45
3 -> 1
11 -> 2
12 -> 3
13 -> 6
4 and 5 closed
resistor between 8-16
[This diagram doesn't make sense since it appears you're wiring Rx+ on the OBD to the Tx+ on the RJ45, the Rx- to the Tx-, the Tx+ to the Rx+ and the Tx- to the Rx-]

I've also seen another diagram:
3 -> 3
11 -> 6
12 -> 1
13 -> 2
[This makes better sense as you're connecting Rx+ to Rx+, Tx+ to Tx+, etc.]

My cable is slightly off from the above: (RJ45 1 and 2 appear reversed)
3 -> 3
11 -> 6
12 -> 2
13 -> 1

Can anyone who has successfully built a working ENET cable let me know what pinout pattern you used?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Is this the build details you are seeing?


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, that's the one that I'm referring to from finding on this forum.

The cable that I have is SO differently wired, that I was trying to figure out what pattern was used. In searching, I found a different diagram that more closely looked like what I got.










I bought mine from eBay from a seller with 100% positive rating (798/798). After terminating as many RJ45's as I have, I can easily see switching two side-by-side wires, but not as jumbled up as mine is. That's why I'm asking for someone who has a working cable to let me know how they've applied their pin-outs. I can easily make a short cable and use an in-line connector that will "straighten out" the weird pattern I've got.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Interesting observation. My working cable is a straight trough connection as per Ethernet standard. I also built a working ENET OBD Wifi router using the same straight through pin assignment.

RJ45 OBD2 Designation
1 -> 12 Tx+ (Or/W)
2 -> 13 Tx- (Or)
3 -> 3 Rx+ (Gr/W) 
6 -> 11 Rx- (Gr)
8 -> 4-5 GND (Br)
8-16 (pin 8 ETH Data, pin 16 Vcc, 0.5W 511ohm)

However, the BMW EDIABAS ENET document (diagram attached above) uses a crossover connection, which may have been applicable for older Ethernet PCs where they didn't support MDIX (auto detection of crossover), purely a hypothesis, but nonetheless should still work... but your cable have reversed polarity on one of the pairs, a no-no!

No ZGW available is given for a multitude of reasons, one of which is bad cabling, bad resistor, and many user mis configurations/installations of Esys...


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I looked at the cable closer and realized it is not slavagable. It's completely missing a pin from the RJ45. So, back to square one.


----------



## Cruisin_Newfie (Dec 24, 2016)

Has anyone tried using a WiFi OBD to connect to BMW and get access?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Cruisin_Newfie said:


> Has anyone tried using a WiFi OBD to connect to BMW and get access?


You cannot use ELM adapters, but there are other options including ICOM and the following:

Goodbye ENET cable, Hello ENET WiFI!


----------

